# Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Nachdem nun meine 2. Cooler Master Seidon V2 defekt war, hat Mindfactory mir das Geld wieder gutgeschrieben, nun muss was anderes her!
Mein System:
Ryzen 5 1600 @3,8 GHz (ca. 95W)
msi B350 Tomahawk arctic
Sapphire RX 480
Phanteks Eclipse P400 TG
Hier ein Bild, um das zukünftige Habitat der WaKü zu sehen: (noch mit der alten Graka)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte auch schon einen 240er in der Front, nur der zieht da einfach zuwenig Luft / bekommt nicht genug raus.
Deshalb bin ich auf einen 120er umgestiegen (aus ästhetischen Gründen setze ich auf WaKü)

Nun habe ich etwas rumgeschaut, und diese drei hier sehen mMn garnicht so schlecht aus:

Akasa Venom R10:
Akasa Venom R10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
~80€ Relativ dünner Alu-Radi(27mm), kein Lüfter dabei -> welcher wäre da gut?

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
~60€ Verdammt dicker Alu-Radi (49mm), Push-Pull ab Werk, AM4-Kit muss extra angefordert werden

BeQuiet Silent Loop 120:
be quiet! Silent Loop 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
~95€  Dicker Kupfer-Radi (45mm), Push-Pull ab Werk, AM4-Kit muss extra angefordert werden

Taugt die Akasa was? Bzw. Kann sie überhaupt mit den anderen zweien mithalten, wegen der Radi-Dicke? Design-technisch ist die natürlich die schönste von allen, aber sie soll ja auch gut kühlen  Was für einen Lüfter sollte ich dazu kaufen? (NB eLoop zB. ?) bei so dünnen lohnt ja Push-Pull nicht, oder?
Zu der Arctic: Die schein mir das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zu haben, jedoch habe ich inzwischen etwas Angst vor den "billigen", weil die Seidon etwa in der gleichen Preisklasse liegt. 
Die BQ-Silent-Loop wird wohl die Beste sein, aber "lohnt" sich der Aufpreis? Reißt der Kupfer-Radi so viel, um fast den doppelten Betrag verlangen zu können? 

Wie sieht es mit den Pumpengeräuschen bei denen aus?

Falls es gute Alternativen in dem Preisbereich bis ~100€ gibt, schaue ich sie mir gerne mal an 

Greetz


----------



## buggs001 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Ich würde, für eine CPU mit OC gar keinen 120er nehmen.
An dem Einbauort, wird schon von Haus aus mit der erwärmten Gehäuseluft (GPU) gekühlt.

Wie schauts aus mit einem 240er oben im Deckel?


----------



## tobse2056 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Aus Optischen Gründen wäre die Akasa AIO interessant , dazu einen Eloop 120mm PS Lüfter und dein Phanteks Halo auf den Lüfter.

Die beste wäre aber die Silent loop da kein Kupfer/Alu  gemischt wird im Kreislauf.


----------



## matti30 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

für die Cpu tut es auch ein Noctua NH-U14S in der entsprechenden AM4 Version und falls dir die Lüfterfarbe nicht zusagt, dann kannst dir einen Chromax Lüfter dazukaufen. Bist in deinem Budget, hast aber dennoch bessere und vor allem LEISERE Kühlung, als mit so einer popeligen 120iger AiO.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Ich würde, für eine CPU mit OC gar keinen 120er nehmen.
> An dem Einbauort, wird schon von Haus aus mit der erwärmten Gehäuseluft (GPU) gekühlt.


Warum kein 120er? Ich dachte so als Richtwert pro ~100W 120x120 Radi-Fläche, und der Ryzen zieht ~95W MAX.


> Wie schauts aus mit einem 240er oben im Deckel?


Ob ein 240er in den Deckel passt weiß ich nicht, das werde ich mal abchecken. aber dieser sollte dann wohl auch Luft ins Gehäuse saugen, oder?


tobse2056 schrieb:


> Aus Optischen Gründen wäre die Akasa AIO interessant , dazu einen Eloop 120mm PS Lüfter und dein Phanteks Halo auf den Lüfter.


Zusammen mit dem Lüfter wäre die eben gleich teuer wie die Silent Loop. Deshalb frage ich mich, wie viel besser die SL kühlt, da sie ja durch die Dicke fast das Doppelte an Radi-Fläche haben dürfte, gleiches gilt für die arctic. Da die Akasa relativ neu ist





> Die beste wäre aber die Silent loop da kein Kupfer/Alu  gemischt wird im Kreislauf.


Macht das bei den AiOs was aus? Ich dachte, dass man darauf nur bei den Customs achten muss...

EDIT:


matti30 schrieb:


> für die Cpu tut es auch ein Noctua NH-U14S in der entsprechenden AM4 Version und falls dir die Lüfterfarbe nicht zusagt, dann kannst dir einen Chromax Lüfter dazukaufen. Bist in deinem Budget, hast aber dennoch bessere und vor allem LEISERE Kühlung, als mit so einer popeligen 120iger AiO.


Wie gesagt, mit geht es hier ums Aussehen der Kühllösung  Tower-Kühler finde ich unglaublich hässlich... Interessant wäre zB. der hier in weiß: Jonsbo CR-301 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Jonsbo stellt CPU-Kuhler CR-301 in der White-Edition vor - Hardwareluxx
aber den gibts ja (noch) nicht, und bis der mal verfügbar ist...


----------



## matti30 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

dann kauf dir ein Case ohne Window. 

Kannst dir auch den Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 mal anschauen.

Wobei ich den Jonsbo unglaublich hässlich find.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit geht es hier ums Aussehen der Kühllösung  Tower-Kühler finde ich unglaublich hässlich... Interessant wäre zB. der hier in weiß: Jonsbo CR-301 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Jonsbo stellt CPU-Kuhler CR-301 in der White-Edition vor - Hardwareluxx
> aber den gibts ja (noch) nicht, und bis der mal verfügbar ist...



Ein Scythe Kabuto 3 wäre eine Möglichkeit die so ähnlich aussieht und auch verfügbar ist.Scythe Kabuto 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit kühle ich momentan meinen Ryzen 1800x ohne Probleme


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Ich hab eine 240er AiO im Deckel und mein Case ist noch kleiner als deins. Lüfter sind ausblasend und das ganze hält einen 1700er bei 3.9 GHz im Zaum. Temperaturen bei Vollast liegt unter 60°C CPU und 70°C GPU. Caselüfter laufen dabei fest auf 5 Volt.

Und der der Jonsbo ist wirklich 

Würd ja gern meinen Genesis auf den Ryzen setzen... Aber irgendwie scheint ja von Seiten Prolimatech nichts mehr zu kommen. Leben die eigentlich noch?


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Wenn die Noctua Lüfter nur nicht so hässlich wären   ಠ╭╮ಠ
Irgendwie gefällt mir der Gedanke, nen Topblow Kühler zu verbauen, immer besser 
Nur bin ich hier im Falschen Foren-Abteil..
Ich persönlich finde den Jonsbo ziemlich sexy 

Beim Skythe gefallen mir die Lamellen irgendwie nicht...

Dann würde die 240er bei mir ja gute gute Dienste leisten, wenn sie denn passt. Ich hab da so meine Bedenken, was die Kühlelemente vom Mainboard angeht


----------



## buggs001 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Also vor dem Jonsbo würde ich sogar noch eine 120er AIO verbauen.

Von dem Kühler inkl. der 4 6mm Heatpipes würde ich mir jetzt nicht zu viel erwarten.
Dann noch 2 BlingBling-Lüfter raufschnallen, damit wenigstens etwas gekühlt wird.
Bei welcher Lautstärke frag ich mich gerade ...

Eine 120er AIO ist eben mal nur 1/2 so groß wie eine 240er und benötigt auch unter Last eine viel höhere Lüfterdrehzahl.
Wenn Dir jedoch ein leiser PC nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du es gerne so machen.

Schau mal ob eine 240er AIO passt und so wie evilgrin schreibt verbauen, dann kühlt das bei geringerer Lautstärke auch gut.
be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Bei Geizhals steht bei der Silent Loop "offenes System" was heißt das? Bei allen anderen steht stattdessen "geschlossenes system" 
Man kläre mich bitte auf!


----------



## matti30 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

die Silent Loop ist ebenfalls ein geschlossenes System. Muss sich wohl wer vertippt haben.


----------



## a160 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

von Noctua gibts auch die Chromax, die sind einfach schwarz


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Ich habe gerade nachgemessen, ein 240er passt nicht in den Deckel, der würde am RAM anstoßen ._.
Ich denke, es wird dann die arctic liquid Freezer 120, ich bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, muss sowieso erstmal auf das Geld warten... aktuell hab ich den Ryzen Boxed-Kühler montiert. Ist auf jeden Fall schonmal leiser, als die rasselnde WaPu


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

@WhoRainZone
Finger weg von den AIOs, einen Ryzen bekommst du ohne weiters mit guter Lüku gekühlt und das bei einer weitaus leiseren Geräuschkulisse, als mit nur einem dicken 120er, der nach Drehzahl schreit!
Alle Aios bis auf die Silentloop und Eisbär verwenden Alu Radiatoren und Cpu-Kupfer Kühler. Das ist alles andere als optimal, Alu und Kupfer in einem Kreilauf führt unweigerlich zu korrosion, die Hersteller geben glycolhältige Mittel in den Kreislauf, nur ist das alles auf eine begrenzte Zeit ausgelegt. So lange eben der Korrosionsschutz noch wirkt  (ein Kühlmittel tausch ist bei einer aio nicht vorgesehen! Nachfüllen - Fehlanzeige)

Mein Tipp an dich:
Wenn du nicht basteln willst dann eine Eisbär 280, die ist immerhin modular aufgbaut. Laut Beschreibung von Phanteks passt ein 280er in die Front.
Eine klassiche Aio kann man einfach entsorgen.............


----------



## matti30 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

dazu hat man dann noch das hässliche Pumpengeräusch im Rechner.. Was mich bei bisher keiner AiO zufriedengestellt hat. 

Da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei Lukü und hab im Idle herrliche Stille.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*



matti30 schrieb:


> dazu hat man dann noch das hässliche Pumpengeräusch im Rechner.. Was mich bei bisher keiner AiO zufriedengestellt hat.
> 
> Da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei Lukü und hab im Idle herrliche Stille.



High end Lüku ist jeder Aio selbst den 280ern locker gleichwertig. Vl schafft ein 280er 1 bis 2 grad weniger, nur rechtfertigt das nie den Peis. Wenn man das alles nur wegen der Optik machen will, kann man sich gerne so EINWEG AIOs kaufen, nur kauft man dann eben nach einer gewissen zeit nochmal. Die klassischen AIOs sind alles mogelpackungen, besonders die 120er. Die bieten bedingt durch die geringe Fläche einfach keine vertretbare Leistung/Lautstärke.


----------



## leaderwhite (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 hab ich gerade auf nem 4930k ( 6Core ) bei 4,7ghz drauf und macht seinen job sehr ordentlich > empfehlung von mir wenns ein 120er sein muss/soll


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

@razzor1984
Dass die Kombi von Kupfer/Alu nicht optimal ist, ist mir bewusst...

Hmm... die 280er Eisbär ist ja nur etwas teurer als die Silent Loop, dazu noch modular. Um die gut nutzen zu können müsste ich halt die Front des Gehäuses bearbeiten, aber das würde ich noch hinbekommen.

Gerade noch geschaut, da gibts ja auch Kühlblöcke für die 480 *-* Da ich die Nitro+ habe, müsste ich natürlich den teuersten der 3 kaufen :/ classic xD

Und die Eisbär ist dann wohl eine der besten AiOs, nehme ich an? 
Außer, dass Radi&Kühlblock Kupfer sind, was unterscheidet sie so von den "billigen"? Ist das auswechseln der Kühlflüssigkeit so wichtig, oder eher ein "nice 2 have", bzw. bei Kupfer/Kupfer überhaupt nötig?
Dazu passend die nächste Frage: ist der Einfüllstutzen (ist das das richtige Wort? ) nur dafür da, falls man die Eisbär erweitert, oder muss man nach einer gewissen Zeit nachfüllen?

Taugen die Lüfter was, die da dabei sind? So ganz meinen Geschmack treffen die zwar nicht, aber sie wären -optisch zumindest- in Ordnung.

Was schafft die Pumpe alles? Mal angenommen ich würde irgendwann noch einen Kühlblock für die GPU sowie einen 120er Radi dazu schnallen, wäre das zuviel? Müsste man bei einem Ryzen und einer RX480 überhaupt einen zusätzlichen Radi dazuhängen?

Ist die Pumpe im Vergleich zu "billigen" Lösungen leiser/besser?

Und zu guter Letzt: Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt? Falls die Pumpe eine Erweiterung auch mühelos schafft, denke ich schon. Aber da du (nehme ich mal an) Erfahrung mit WaKüs hast, kannst du das besser beurteilen  Ich weiß, dass Custom-Lösungen immer besser sind, aber das wäre mir zu teuer... Ist eben doch nur ne Spaßmaschine.

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen... Ich wusste bis grade eben nicht, dass es eine 280er Eisbär gibt, genau so wenig wusste ich, dass es zu den Eisbär einen AM4-Mount gibt, welcher bei der 280er sogar direkt dabei ist. Deshalb hatte ich mich nicht über die Eisbär informiert. Mindfactory sollte da echt mal die Sortierung überarbeiten, viele AM4-Kompatible Kühler findet man unter AM4 garnicht.

Und ja, es muss eine WaKü sein, wegen der Optik, Tower-Kühler finde ich verdammt hässlich. Ich habe ja nicht umsonst meine Komponenten farblich ausgewählt, um dann nen dicken Metallklotz rein zu stellen, der die ganze Sicht nimmt.

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir das alles beantworten 

@leaderwhite
Danke für die Info, falls ich mich nicht für die Eisbär entscheiden sollte, läuft es dann wohl darauf hinaus.

Greetz


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Eine Aio ist ein Kompromiss, da man einfach Die Pumpe und Kühleinheit ins selbe Gehäuse verpackt.Optimal ist es, wenn man das getrennt macht – Entkoppelbar.
Eine Eisbär genauso wie eine SilenLoop haben nur Kupfer bzw Messing im Kreislauf. Da muss man sich keine Gedanke wegen Korrosion machen.

Zum einbinden der Grafik, Wakue ist nicht billig besonders bei Custom loops.
Die Grenze ist Cpu only, das kann man auch mit kleinen Abstrichen unter 200euro erreichen.
Wenn du die Grafik einbindest brauchst du einfach mehr Fläche. Da wäre der 280er viel zu klein.

Eine Wasserkühlung hat ein massiv schlechtes P/L Verhältnis, wenn du dir einen Noctua NH  D15 anschaust, dann wird er eine sehr gute Kühlleistung erreichen.An die P/L kommt keine Aio heran.
Das selbe gilt bei Grafigkarten, die besseren Modellen haben weitaus größere Kühler, die eben auch unter Volllast eine vertretbare Temperatur/Lautstärke bieten.

Edit: Mein Tipp ließ dir den Artikel mal durch - Luft- und Wasserkuhlung fur PC: Tests & Kaufberatung - ComputerBase


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Der Noctua ist ja ein ganz schöner Brocken O.o

Dachte ich mir schon, dass da dann der 280er nicht mehr reicht...
Ist das wirklich so schlimm mit der Korrosion? Wenn, dann würde ja der Radi korrodieren, verstopfen die so "schnell"? Ein Kollege hat seit 2 Jahren eine 60€ AiO in Betrieb auf nem FX und die kühlt immernoch ganz gut.

Hab mir den Artikel durchgelesen, und noch einige Tests zu den "Kandidaten". Ich denke, es läuft auf den arctic 120er raus.
Die höhere Lautstärke nehme ich für das bessere Aussehen in kauf, nicht, dass ich als beratungresistent abgestempelt werde  Ich habe alles verstanden, und wenn es nach Kühlungsleistung bzw. Lautstärke gehen würde, wäre wohl ein Noctua Tower und ein arctic accelero für die Graka das beste, aber es sieht halt bescheiden aus.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten, die haben mir bei dem Thema Kühlung viel Licht in das unerwartete Dunkel gebracht 

Noch eine letzte Frage zur Gesamtbelüftung: Ich habe 2x140 intake in der Front, 2x140 out im Deckel, 1x120 out hinten. Die 140er sind alle gekoppelt über das arctic PST. Wäre es sinnvoll, den 120er Radi an der hinteren Position im Deckel saugend zu positionieren, und den Rest so zu lassen?
Also wäre das dann 2x140 front in, 1x140 Deckel out, 1x120(Radi) Deckel in, 1x120 heck out.
Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine

Greetz


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Korrosion ist langfristig ein Problem und wird gerne von den AiO-Hatern gerne etwas aufgebauscht, ganz wegreden kann man sie aber sichernicht. Das passiert aber nicht nach 1 und auch nicht nach 2 Jahren. In den ersten 5 Jahren sollte das alles nicht wild sein, das ist auch die maximale Garantiezeit die einige Hersteller gewähren.
Das ist eine Zeitspanne wo Flüssigkeitsverlust/Korrosion und mechanische Pumenschäden dann bemerkbar werden.

Wenn du eh gerne Hardware wechselst sollte das kein Problem sein, du hast natürlich kein Widerverkaufswert wie einem soliden Lukü


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung 120er AiO für AM4*

Eine Aio die eben nicht modular ist bzw. auf Aluradiatoren setzt ist ein „Einwegprodukt“ ,dass ein zeitnahes Ablaufdatum hat. Nach den obligatorischen 3 bis 5 Jahren kann man diese entsorgen.

Wenn man „Wakue“ will kann man mit Abstrichen auf die modularen AIOs setzen, die bieten bedingt immerhin eine mögliche Option, sie in Zukunft in einem Custom Loop zu integrieren.
(Die Pumpenproblematik mal außen vor ……….)

Ich bin in keiner weise ein AIO „hater“ nur finde ich es unlogisch für ein Produkt eine Summe X zu Zahlen, wovon ich ausgehe, dass ich in 3 bis 5 Jahren wieder neue kaufen muss.
Im Endeffekt spart man anfänglich, nur langfristig hätte man sich dann locker gleich einen Custom Loop zusammenstellen können, bei dem die Komponenten erstens langlebiger sind, und zweitens im Falle eines Defekts, sich einfach austauschen lassen.Bei renomierten Herstellern in Wakue Bereich, gibt es auch für sehr alte CPU-Kühler noch Umrüste Kits, zb. auf Sockel Am4. 

Lüku:
Nehmen wir mal als Bsp die Noctua Kühler heran. Der Hersteller bietet selbst für die sehr alten Modelle noch Umrüste-Kits an - AM4! Das nennt man mal langlebig!


----------

